# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Melodia

## whisper

Vallëzim

Melodia  jonë
akoma  mbush  dhomën  time
Si  edhe  më  parë  
ti  je  këtu  në  krahët  e  mi.
Si  edhe  më  parë 
më  rrëmben  lehtë  nga  krahu  dhe  
më  deh
më  cmënd.
në  fluturimin
që  sdo  më  krahë
por  vec hapësirë
që  sdo  mëdyshje,
por  thjesht  dëshirë  
që  sdo  më  ëndërr,
por  vec  zgjim  
që  sdo  më  fjalë,
por  thjeshtë  premtim
Si  edhe  më  parë
të  mbaj  shtërnguar  shumë
.
edhe  po  tu  ngatërruan  hapat
përsëri  të  rrëzohesh
te  unë.

----------


## whisper

KJO  PASDITE

Perse  nuk  shkruakam  dot....?
Perse  qenkam  i  ngrire...?
Ngrice  e ngrohte...pa  lote...
pushtim  i  bardhe...deshire...
Te  fsheh  pas  syve  te  mi  te  mbyllur
sic  me  mban  ti  te  ajo  kuti  e  vockel
si  enderr...te  sapolindur...te  brishte...
si...prekje...feksje...turbullire...renkim...
dridhje....keputje...e  trishte...
renqethje...kapitese...peshperime...
..................................................  .........
Sheeeeeeeet...mos  fol....enderrat  tremben
dhe...
ikin...ikin...ikin...
si  xhindi  qe  mban  ne  kuti...
te  lutem...mos  fol....
thjeshte...me  shiko  
dhe  falme... qetesi...
................................

13.Shkurt.2005. ( disa  ore  pas  ores 18.00 ...)

----------


## Melodia

Ti me flet
Dhe fjalet flatrat rrahin brenda meje
Une shtrengoj buzet, qe ti mbaj
Ato vec nga syte rrjedhin
Perkedhelese, dehese.

Ti je aty
drite-enderr mbeshtjellese
Zjarr qe ngroh pa djegur
Tymi jetedhenes
Ne kuti te endres!

----------


## Poeti

NUK ISHIM

Si të gjej qetësi
Në detin plot valë,
Nga të marr dritën
Dielli im ende s'ka dalë.

Ti nuk je askund
Ende s'ke lindur,
Bora më ngrin mendjen
Ty duke të pritur!

Perëndoi jeta
Ende pa lindur unë,
Ti ishe e tretur
E unë s'isha askund!

----------


## whisper

> Ti me flet
> Dhe fjalet flatrat rrahin brenda meje
> Une shtrengoj buzet, qe ti mbaj
> Ato vec nga syte rrjedhin
> Perkedhelese, dehese.
> 
> Ti je aty
> drite-enderr mbeshtjellese
> Zjarr qe ngroh pa djegur
> ...


...sa  melodioze  eshte  melodia...e  melodise....

----------


## whisper

Deshiron  te  behesh  sekreti  im  i  vogel ?
Po!
..................................................  ...
Nje  fjale,vec  nje  fjale
dhe  u beme  vale....
A  i  ruajne  brigjet  sekretet...?
Apo  ua  thone  vec  
pulebardhave  te  mija
dhe  reve  te  qiellit  tend...?

----------


## whisper

Tani  eshte  darke...mbremje...erresire...Pas  pak  vjen  ai...ai  qe  me  kap  pas  fytit  e  nuk  me  leshon  per  ore  te  tera...Perpelitem  ne  duart  e  tij....perleshem  me  te...por  ai  eshte  kaq  i  madh  dhe  i  fuqishem...dhe  qesh  nen  goditjet  e  mija  qe  kurre  nuk  arrijne  ta  mposhtin....Nganjehere  nderroj  taktike....behem  qingj  i  bute  qe  ai  te  kaloje  prane  meje  pa  me  pare...pa  e  ndjere  qe  une  viktima  e  tij  e  pernateshme  jam  aty...Por  jo. Ai  gjithmone  me  sheh  me  syrin  e  tij  te  vetem  qe  me  ngjan  me  nje  goje  qe  nuk  ngopet  kurre  se  gelltituri  kujtimet  e  mija  me  te  bukura....O  Zot  sa  i  tmerrshem  eshte ai  sy! Edhe  me  i  tmerrshem  veshtrimi  i  tij...veshtrim  direkt...depertues  deri  ne  vargjet  e  poezive  qe  si  nje  lutje  mbremje  te  dergoj  ty  per  cdo  nate....Nje  nate  i  recitova  disa  vargje  me  shprese  se  do  ta  zbusja, por  ai  perkundrazi...u  be  edhe  me  mizor...ate  nate  desh  me  mbyti  perfundimisht...Nje  nate  tjeter  i  fershelleva  melodine  tone...por  sic  e  thote  edhe  vete  titulli  i  saj....une  vuajta  edhe  me  shume  nga  shterngimi  i  duarve  te  tij  te  fuqishme...
Tani  eshte  nate  dhe  e  shoh  qe  po  vjen  drejt  meje  me  hapin e  tij  te  shpejte  e  te  rende...Duhet  te  shpejtoj  e  t'i  mbaroj  keto  rreshta  para  se  te  vije  ketu ...Erdhi! Harrova  te  them  qe  emri  i  tij  eshte ... MALL.

----------


## Melodia

Je ne nje vend te thelle
Sa ulerime e dhimbjes
Me drite te bardhe i lare
Dhe drite buron nga ty...
Drejt meje duart zgjat
Dhe une rreshqas ngadale
Nga drita e verbuar
Kerkoj duart e tua...
Pashmangshmerisht drejt teje
Me drite, lare te dy.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Tani  eshte  darke...mbremje...erresire...Pas  pak  vjen  ai...ai  qe  me  kap  pas  fytit  e  nuk  me  leshon  per  ore  te  tera...Perpelitem  ne  duart  e  tij....perleshem  me  te...por  ai  eshte  kaq  i  madh  dhe  i  fuqishem...dhe  qesh  nen  goditjet  e  mija  qe  kurre  nuk  arrijne  ta  mposhtin....Nganjehere  nderroj  taktike....behem  qingj  i  bute  qe  ai  te  kaloje  prane  meje  pa  me  pare...pa  e  ndjere  qe  une  viktima  e  tij  e  pernateshme  jam  aty...Por  jo. Ai  gjithmone  me  sheh  me  syrin  e  tij  te  vetem  qe  me  ngjan  me  nje  goje  qe  nuk  ngopet  kurre  se  gelltituri  kujtimet  e  mija  me  te  bukura....O  Zot  sa  i  tmerrshem  eshte ai  sy! Edhe  me  i  tmerrshem  veshtrimi  i  tij...veshtrim  direkt...depertues  deri  ne  vargjet  e  poezive  qe  si  nje  lutje  mbremje  te  dergoj  ty  per  cdo  nate....Nje  nate  i  recitova  disa  vargje  me  shprese  se  do  ta  zbusja, por  ai  perkundrazi...u  be  edhe  me  mizor...ate  nate  desh  me  mbyti  perfundimisht...Nje  nate  tjeter  i  fershelleva  melodine  tone...por  sic  e  thote  edhe  vete  titulli  i  saj....une  vuajta  edhe  me  shume  nga  shterngimi  i  duarve  te  tij  te  fuqishme...
> Tani  eshte  nate  dhe  e  shoh  qe  po  vjen  drejt  meje  me  hapin e  tij  te  shpejte  e  te  rende...Duhet  te  shpejtoj  e  t'i  mbaroj  keto  rreshta  para  se  te  vije  ketu ...Erdhi! Harrova  te  them  qe  emri  i  tij  eshte ... MALL.


Ty t'vika natën, mu m'vje e ma shtrëngon fytin në çdo orë të ditës... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## whisper

PASHMANGSHMERISHT...

Rrjedh  drejt  meje...
Te  nesermet  e  mija
mbyten  dhe  permbyten
nen  ujerat  e  tua  te  kalterta
e  
korale  behen...
brenda tyre  perlat  e  enderres  sime
pashmangshmerisht  behen
gjahu  yt...

----------


## Melodia

Qirinjte e endrave
Ti fik ngadale,
Butesisht, pppuuuufffffff
I ruaj 
Qe mos te digjen dhe te mbarohen.
Pastaj ne erresire
Shtrenguar te mbaj
Ne krahet e mi!

----------


## whisper

DIALOG

TI:

Qirinjte e endrave
Ti fik ngadale,
Butesisht, pppuuuufffffff
I ruaj 
Qe mos te digjen dhe te mbarohen.
Pastaj ne erresire
Shtrenguar te mbaj
Ne krahet e mi!

UNE:

...te  me  fikesh  
e  te  me  ndezesh  
sa  here qe  te  duash
ti...

----------


## whisper

M - te  e  mija.

Mhhhhhhhh....
Muahhhhhhh...
Macka...
Me
Mungon
Mua...
Malli
Mallkues
Me
Merr
Me
Mbart
Magjishem
Mbi
Mesnatat
Marramendese
Mrekullisht
Melodioze...

----------


## whisper

BUZET  E  TUA

Buzet  e  tua  
jane  shtegu
ku  cdo  nate
baresin  hapat  e  mi
ndricuar  nga  buzeqeshja  jote...
lagur  nga  trishtimi  yt.... 
mbi  gjethnaja  nenqeshjesh...
nen  hije  rrenqethjesh...
......................................
Bares  mbi  buzet  e  tua....
..................................
Kur  ti  i  var  e  merzitur
rrezikoj  te  rrezohem
ndaj  ne  cep  te  tyre... mbahem,
kur  ti  buzeqesh  e  gezuar...
syte  e  tu  arrij...
dhe  lotet  e  djeshem
thahen.

----------


## whisper

FTESAT

Me  fto  perseri, me  fto,
m'u  zhduke,
ku ike...
nuk  te  shoh...
Me  fto  perseri, me  fto
ti  s'je ...
ku  ike...
me  ngroh...
.........................
Por  une  aty  isha
e  s'te  ftoja
edhe  pse malli  yt
duhej  shkrire, 
me  ngrohte  aq  shume
buzeqeshja  jote
qe  ne  ekranin  e kalter
kishte  ngrire... 

27.02.05

----------


## Melodia

Ngecur jam ne zemren tende
Me pak zbehtesi
Me pak brishtesi
Rrenje kam leshur
Te iki me nuk mundem
Gjaku yt i nxehte
Djeg ne damaret e mi.

----------


## whisper

Ndoshta  nuk  kisha  vesh  muzike.... Cudi...nuk ishte  as  muzike  funebre....!
Apo  mos  valle  e  kish  fajin... titulli  i  saj ?

----------


## whisper

> Qirinjte e endrave
> Ti fik ngadale,
> Butesisht, pppuuuufffffff
> I ruaj 
> Qe mos te digjen dhe te mbarohen.
> Pastaj ne erresire
> Shtrenguar te mbaj
> Ne krahet e mi!



QIRINJTE  NDRYSHE

Tashme  edhe  enderrave
u  ndizet  nje  qiri...
................................
A  thua  te  jete  edhe  kjo
simptome  e... 
GLOBALIZMIT ?

----------


## whisper

DUKE  DEGJUAR  LEONARD  COHEN  DHE  DUKE  MENDUAR  PER  TY...

Me  prit, e  dashur , me  prit  si  mrekulline,
me  prit  sic  nuk  ke  pritur  askend,
jam  valsi  dimeror  qe  magjeps
te  gjitha  Vienat  e  shpirtit  tend...

Jam  the  burning  violine
qe  enderren  tende  ndez,
jam  the  touch  of  the  naked  hand
mbi  gjirin  tend  cdo  mengjez...

Jam  the  glove  qe  ti  zhvesh...
gjysemerresire  e  bere  therrime...
jam...ah...feksje  driteshperthyese...
jam...je...Hiroshima  ime...

Jam  the  lover  qe  ti  kerkon,
premtim, renkim...epshi  yt...
deshire  e  verber...jam  pasion
a  thousand  kisses  deep...

Jam  demon  i  sapozgjuar
ku  brishtesia  jote  force  gjen,
jam  loti  yt  i  fundit...
ti  e  di...I'm  your  man.

Me  prit,  e  dashur, me  prit,
mallin  tim  beje  your  dove,
kur  krahet  e  tij  te  mposhtin  stuhite
dance  me  to  the  end  of  love...


( iu  lutem  moderatoreve  te  mos  i  shqiperojne  fjalet  e  shkruara  ne  anglisht  sepse  humbet  paralelizmi  me  fjalet  e  kengeve  te  Leonard  Cohen  te  cilat  me  frymezuan  ne  kete  krijim....)

----------


## Brari

Bukur  Crez.. 

Atje te tema tjeter  ke zgjatur pikat e te ka dal faqja e gjere  sa nje mikrobuz..lol.  
Mos harro ler hapsire bosh mes fjaleve.. e fjalive.
Ai tregimzi.. ( duke perifrazuar  rrogzat e tufzat e Ramizit..) me lendina e lule e nat me hene ishte shum i bukur.. por po ta bej komentin ketu qe te mos dal ne  Vetrine titulli i Temes.. 
A me mire te shohim fjalen  Melodi  apo... 
Mos je gje me grip?
Se gripi i ka kto   jo vec te jep dhimbje gryke e kockash por shpirterisht te ul..  e kjo eshte e keqja me e madhe e gripit..
A e di se nja 7 her na e ben ne shkolle  Referat a hartim.. a sdi cquhej  Gjeneralin  e Kadares.. po un ama  asnjeher nuk e lexova at liber  e as teater nuk e pash kurre.. dhe mir bera..
Larg  atyre temave me  ato  ambjente.. 
Mos  degjo cthon te semuret .. ne tru.. qe skan qullosur akoma nje cop poezi a proz  te kendshme..
Le qe ne Tiran ku je ti kan celur  manushaqet e mimozat.. e  rruget plot  me  bukuroshe qe te knaqin vec ti shikosh nga  trotuari tjeter.. se ti kec perball te hutojn fare..
Diell Ajer  Det.. 
Ke qen nga plazhi ndoj dit?

Ah sa i bukur eshte tani... qe ala skan vershuar  mileti..


plasem..

----------

